# RAID-System aktivieren



## Learcor (26. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab vor kurzem was ganz ganz ganz dummes getan. 
Und zwar habe ich hier noch einen etwas älteren Server (Dell PowerEdge 400SC)stehen. 
Der Server verfügt über ein RAID-System und lief bisher auch immer im RAID. Ich war so genial und habe eine der Festplatten ausgebaut und den Server  dann gestartet.

Jedes mal wenn ich den Server jetzt starte bekomme ich folgeden Meldung:

Primary drive 0 not found
Primary drive 1 not found
Strike the F1 Key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility


Wie kann ich das wieder gerade biegen bzw. ich hab doch nichts kaputt gemach das kann man wieder richten. oder?

Hier noch ein paar Infos zum Server:
Marke: Dell 
Model: Power Edge 400SC
CPU: Pentium 4 2,4 GHz
RAm: 1 GB DDR
Festplatten: 2 Seagate Barracuda 80 GB IDE
Betriebssystem: Ubuntu



mfg,
Learcor


----------



## mattinator (26. August 2010)

Die ausgebaute Festplatte wieder rein, dann sollte er das RAID automatisch wieder synchronisieren. Auf keinen Fall die Festplatten vertauschen oder weitere Änderungen am RAID vornehmen ! Falls das RAID-BIOS kein automatisches Rebuild kann, musst Du ggf. im BIOS-Setup des RAID-Controllers die entsprechenden Option (Rebuild o.Ä.) suchen und starten.


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

Scheinbar gehts eben nicht von alleine. Sonst würde ja das nicht stehen:
Primary drive 0 not found
Primary drive 1 not found
Strike the F1 Key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility

Wie schalte ich das Manuel wieder ein?
Ich hab hier mal eben die Bios Menüpunkte aufgeschrieben:

System Time 
System Date

Driver Configuration..........................................<Enter>
Boot Sequence................................................<Enter>

Memory Information..........................................<Enter>
CPU Information...............................................<Enter>

Integrated devices (Legacy Select Options)..........<Enter>
Power Management..........................................<Enter>
System Security..............................................<Enter>

Keyboard Numlock............................................<Enter>
Report Keyboard Errors.....................................<Enter>

Auto Power On...............................................Disabled
Remote Wake up............................................Off
Fast Boot.....................................................On
OS Install Mode.............................................Off
IDE Hard Drive Acoustics Mode.........................Performance

System Event Log.........................................<Enter>


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

Learcor schrieb:


> Scheinbar gehts eben nicht von alleine. Sonst würde ja das nicht stehen:
> Primary drive 0 not found
> Primary drive 1 not found
> Strike the F1 Key to continue, F2 to run the setup utility



Bist Du sicher, dass beide Platten an den richtigen Ports wieder angeschlossen (Reihenfolge wie vorher !) und ordnungsgemäß mit Strom versorgt sind ? Das ist Voraussetzung, damit das RAID überhaupt wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

Natürlich hab ich die eine Platte, die ich raus genommen habe, an der selben stelle auch wieder angeschlossen.


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

Habe mal gegoogelt, der Server scheint kein Hardware-RAID zu besitzen: Dell PowerEdge 400SC - WikiFAQ - Answers to Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ). Es sei denn, Du hast einen zusätzlichen RAID-Controller verbaut. Wenn letzteres der Falls ist, musst Du mal in das BIOS dieses Controllers schauen. Ansonsten ist wahrscheinlich im Linux ein Software-RAID konfiguriert. Dann sollte das System jedoch erstmal booten und nur ein paar Fehlermeldungen bzgl. der asynchronen RAID's bringen. Dann musst Du im Linux mit den raidtools das RAID wieder synchronisieren.
Am besten, Du postest mal die komplette Konfiguration, vor allem ob irgendwelche Zusatz-Controller gesteckt sind und wo die (IDE- ?)Festplatten angeschlossen sind. Vllt. mal ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben des Servers posten.


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

Ja der Server starte eben nach einer Fehlermeldung ganz normal und läuft dann auch ohne Probleme.
Die Fotos vom Server mache ich morgen und welche komplette Konfiguration brauchts du? Verstehe nicht ganz was gemeint ist.


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

Erkläre bitte des Problem noch einmal genauer.


> Und zwar habe ich hier noch einen etwas älteren Server (Dell PowerEdge 400SC)stehen.
> Der Server verfügt über ein RAID-System und lief bisher auch immer im  RAID. Ich war so genial und habe eine der Festplatten ausgebaut und den  Server  dann gestartet.
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich den Server jetzt starte bekomme ich folgeden Meldung:
> ...



hast Du das Linux nach dem Ausbau der zweiten Festplatte gestartet ?
kam die Fehlermeldung erst nach dem Ausbau der Festplatte, oder gab es die evtl. schon vorher ?
ist die Fehlermeldung das einzige Problem ?
Wenn das Linux nicht zwischendurch gestartet wurde und bis auf die Meldung das System normal läuft, sollte es kein wirkliches Problem geben. Evtl. ist nur die CMOS-Batterie leer und das CMOS auf Standard-Werte zurückgesetzt, so dass ggf. Festplatten oder andere IDE- / SATA-Geräte im CMOS eingetragen sind, die in Deiner Konfiguration nicht existieren. Sieh mal das BIOS nach aktivierten Geräten diesbezüglich durch. Du hast Dich wohl auch verschrieben, im BIOS Setup sollte nicht das stehen:


> Drive*r* Configuration.....................................  .....<Enter>


sondern folgendes:


> Drive Configuration.....................................  .....<Enter>


Unter diesem Punkt findest Du die Plattenkonfiguration. Poste mal die angezeigten Daten (ggf. Foto).


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

So ich hab jetzt alles fotografiert.

Die erste Bild zeigt die Fehlermeldung.
Drücke ich dann F1 kommt die selbe Meldung nochmal.


Bild 2 und 3 zeigen alle Menü Punkte.

Bild 4 zeigt die weiteren Optionspunkte unter Drive Configuration


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

D.h., das System (Linux) startet nicht und ist seit Deiner Umbau-Aktion auch nicht mehr gestartet ? Schau mal im BIOS unter "Primary Master Drive" und "Primary Slave Drive" nach, was mit "Unknown Device" erkannt bzw. nicht erkannt wurde.


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

Nein eingeltich ist es nach der Fehlermeldung (Bild 1) immer ganz normal weiter gegangen. Ich konnte dan ganz normaol Ubuntu starten. 
Erst seit kurzem komm ich an der Fehlermeldung nicht mehr vorbei.


Hab   nochmal Fotos vom Primary Master Drive und Primary Slave Drive gemacht.


----------



## mattinator (5. September 2010)

Da stimmt etwas mit den Festplatten nicht. Prüf mal, ob das Datenkabel korrekt angeschlossen ist. Kannst auch mal ein anderes testen und die Platten zum Test mal an einen anderen Rechner anschließen, ob sie dort vom BIOS korrekt erkannt werden. Normalerweise sollte das BIOS auch den Plattenhersteller und Typ erkennen und anzeigen.


----------



## Learcor (5. September 2010)

Ok dann schau ich morgen nach. Für heute reichts erstmal. 

Wir lesen uns morgen wieder.
Guten Nacht!


auchja und danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Jared566 (6. September 2010)

Das sieht ganz nach einem Hardware Raid - bzw. ein Software Raid auf Hardware ebene aus 

An deinem Linux wird es wohl nicht liegen.

Allerdings was komisch ist, dass dein Linux startet nachdem du die Fehlermeldung weggedrückt hast.

Hast du die IDE Platten falsch gejumpert? Das hatte ich neulich auch ^^ standen beide auf "master" und schon wurden beide Laufwerke nicht mehr angezeigt.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Learcor (6. September 2010)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Allerdings was komisch ist, dass dein Linux startet nachdem du die Fehlermeldung weggedrückt hast.



Das war mal. Seit neuestem kommt man da nicht weiter. 
Wird F1 gedrückt kommt das selbe nochmal und das immmer und immer wieder.
Mit F2 komme ich nur ins Bios.


So ich mach jetzt den Server auf und kontrolliere ob alles richtig verkabelt ist.
Außerdem mach ich dann auch noch ein paar Fotos für euch.


----------



## Learcor (6. September 2010)

So hab jetzt die Kabel nochmals überprüft und tatsächlich war das IDE Kabel am Mainboard nicht ganz richtig befestigt.
Dadurch wurde das Problem teilweise behoben. Siehe Bild 1
Jetzt kann ich nach der Fehlermeldung wieder das BS starten.

Bild 2 und 3 sind leider nicht ganz die besten. War etwas schwer davon Fotos zu machen, das sich die Seitenplatte nicht entfernen lies sondern nur aufklapppen.


----------



## mattinator (6. September 2010)

Ist ja schon mal besser, aber irgendwie hat er immer noch nicht die zweite Platte. Wie sieht es jetzt im BIOS aus unter: 





> Drive Configuration.....................................  .....<Enter>


Mach bitte noch mal ein Foto, auf dem der Mainboard-IDE-Anschluss und die Festplatten zu sehen sind. Sind die Festplatten mit dem 80- oder 40-poligen Kabel angeschlossen ? Kann ich nicht so genau erkennen. Prüf noch mal die Jumper auf den Platten, wie Jared566 geschreiben hat. Die erste sollte auf Master gejumpert sein die zweite auf Slave (wahrscheinlich kein Jumper). Sind das Deine Platten: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...00000dd04090aRCRD&locale=en-US&reqPage=Legacy ?


----------



## Jared566 (7. September 2010)

Das sieht ja schonmal besser aus 

Tausch doch mal das IDE Kabel für die 1. Festplatte (oder ist es wieder einfach nicht richtig dran?)

Ein Jumper-Fehler schließe ich jetzt aus, da ja eine Festplatte erkannt wird. Wenn nur eine falsch gejumpert wäre, würden beide nicht mehr angezeigt werden. aber nachgucken kannst du trotzdem 

also entweder: Kabel hinüber, Anschluss hinüber, falsch angeschlossen oder Festplatte hinüber ^^

Mfg Jared


----------



## Learcor (7. September 2010)

Tausch doch mal das IDE Kabel für die 1. Festplatte (oder ist es wieder einfach nicht richtig dran?)[/QUOTE]

Das IDE Kabel hat aber 2 Anschlüsse. Somit wird mit einem IDE Kabel 2 Festplatten angeschlossen und so ein Kabel habe ich leider nicht zu Hause.



Jared566 schrieb:


> also entweder: Kabel hinüber, Anschluss hinüber, falsch angeschlossen oder Festplatte hinüber ^^



Hoffentlich nur falsch angeschlossen, sonst bringt mich mein Vater um 



Also die verbauten Fesplatten heißen Seagate Barracuda 80GB Model:ST380011A



Fotos folgen bald


----------



## Learcor (7. September 2010)

So. Hab den Server nochmal aufgemacht und bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich alles richtig angesteckt habe.


Hier noch Fotos von den Fesplatten und dem IDE Kabel.


Edit: Hier noch das Foto vom Bios unter Drive Configuration


----------



## mattinator (7. September 2010)

Wie es aussieht, stehen die Platten auf "Cable select", vllt. hat wirklich das Kabel ein Problem. Versuch mal folgende Jumperstellung:


erste Festplatte auf Master, Jumper vom dritten auf viertes Pin-Paar aus Sicht vom Stromstecker
zweite Festplatte auf Slave, Jumper vom dritten Pin-Paar entfernen (kein Jumper gesteckt)
Alles natürlich im ausgeschalteten Zustand, aber das wirst Du sicher wissen. Wenn das nichts bringt, kannst Du ja mal versuchen, nur (!) die zweite Platte mit dem Stecker der ersten anzuschließen. Anschließend beim Boot schauen, was das BIOS meldet. Wenn nur das Kabel defekt ist, sollte die Platte als erste korrekt erkannt werden. Am besten gleich in's BIOS Setup gehen, da riskierst Du keinen ungewollten Boot des Linux-Systems.
Btw. kannst Du Deinem Vater von einem anderen Vater bestellen, er soll nicht so streng sein. Fehler macht jeder mal. Wenn er jetzt mitbekommen würde, wie engagiert Du Dich um die Beseitigung des Problems kümmerst, wäre er sicher stolz auf Dich.


----------



## Learcor (8. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht, stehen die Platten auf "Cable select", vllt. hat wirklich das Kabel ein Problem. Versuch mal folgende Jumperstellung:
> 
> 
> erste Festplatte auf Master, Jumper vom dritten auf viertes Pin-Paar aus Sicht vom Stromstecker
> ...



Ok.....
Ich verstehs nicht.
Der Jumper ist doch das frei Feld zwischen Strom und IDE Anschluss an der Festplatte. Was soll ich da dann ändern?
Sry ich stell mich da wahrscheinlich etwas doof an. Hab aber kein Ahnung was du meinst.



mattinator schrieb:


> Btw. kannst Du Deinem Vater von einem anderen Vater bestellen, er soll nicht so streng sein. Fehler macht jeder mal. Wenn er jetzt mitbekommen würde, wie engagiert Du Dich um die Beseitigung des Problems kümmerst, wäre er sicher stolz auf Dich.




Ne ne der ist eingetlich nicht so streng und jetzt kann er immerhin alle wichtigen Daten retten.


----------



## mattinator (8. September 2010)

Probier lieber das hier als erstes: die zweite Platte mit dem Stecker der ersten anschließen und die erste nich anschließen. Anschließend  beim Boot schauen, was das BIOS meldet (Foto posten). Wenn nur das Kabel defekt ist,  sollte die Platte als erste korrekt erkannt werden. Am besten gleich  in's BIOS Setup gehen, da riskierst Du keinen ungewollten Boot des  Linux-Systems. Wenn das keine Erkenntnisse bringt, poste ich das eine Foto von Dir "redlined" zurück.


----------



## Learcor (8. September 2010)

Ok werd ich machen, aber erst morgen.
Hab hier heute noch ein Laptop+ Drucker von Freunden meiner Mutter bekommen. Der Druck druckt nur ganz leicht und der Laptop ist vollgemüllt.


----------



## Learcor (9. September 2010)

Verdammt!
Ich glaube die 2. Festplatte ist schrott.
Wenn also nor die 2. Fesplatte anstecke komm ich nichtmal ins Bios.

Das sieht genau so aus wie damals an meine Rechner. Da war dann auch die Fesplatte schrott.

Also wie gesagt ich komme nirgends rein. Ich kan alle F-Tasten drücken, da bewegt sich nix.




Sollte wirklich die Fesplatte kaputt sein:
Ich hab hier noch genau die selbe Festplatte rummliegen. Auf der habe ich 
noch ein paar Daten aber nichts wichtiges.
Könnte ich also die 2. Festplatte gegen meine tauschen?
Muss ich da meine Festpallte zu erst platt machen oder vie läuft das


----------



## mattinator (9. September 2010)

Zuerst solltest die die erste Festplatte wieder da anstecken, wo sie ursprünglich war (am besten die funktionierende und scheinbar defekte markieren) ! Wenn in einem RAID mit einer defekten Platte aus Versehen welche vertauscht werden, kann man den Inhalt des RAID-Volumes i.d.R. vergessen. Kannst Du die scheinbar defekte Platte zur Sicherheit noch mal an einem anderen Rechner testen ?


----------



## Learcor (10. September 2010)

Kann ich, müsste dafür aber erst ins Geschäft fahren,da ich keine IDE Kabel mehr habe.


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2010)

Kannst doch zum Test das Kabel aus dem Server nehmen.


----------



## Bauer87 (11. September 2010)

Apropos Kabel: Die können auch kaputt sein. Hast du die schon mal getauscht?


----------



## Learcor (11. September 2010)

Nein hab ich nicht, aber die 2 Festplatte reagiert auch nicht wenn sie mit dem Anschlusse der 1. funktionierenden Festplatte betrieben wird.


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2010)

Learcor schrieb:


> Sollte wirklich die Fesplatte kaputt sein:
> Ich hab hier noch genau die selbe Festplatte rummliegen. Auf der habe ich
> noch ein paar Daten aber nichts wichtiges.
> Könnte ich also die 2. Festplatte gegen meine tauschen?
> Muss ich da meine Festpallte zu erst platt machen oder vie läuft das





Learcor schrieb:


> Nein hab ich nicht, aber die 2 Festplatte reagiert auch nicht wenn sie mit dem Anschlusse der 1. funktionierenden Festplatte betrieben wird.



Wenn die o.g. Festplatte das gleiche Modell ist, kannst Du damit die (wahrscheinlich) defekte ersetzen. Ich würde vorsichtshalber die Partition auf der Austausch-Platte vorher löschen. Und dann müssen wir noch wissen, was für ein RAID am Server läuft. Ich versuche mal, noch etwas mehr über den Server herauszubekommen. Vllt. hat er ja ein (Pseudo-)Hardware-RAID über das BIOS. Allerdings vermisse ich da in Deinen BIOS-Screen-Shots die entsprechenden Funktionen. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein Software-RAID im Linux, sonst würde das Linux auch nicht von einer Platte laufen. In diesem Fall muss man wohl im System das RAID manuell resynchronisieren. Wenn Du / Dein Vater keine Sicherheitsbedenken hast und Ihr einen ssh-Zugang zum laufenden Linux auf dem Server schalten könnt, würde ich es mir dann auch mal ansehen.

EDIT: Hab's gerade hier gefunden, über die Onboard-IDE- und -SATA-Controller geht mit dem PowerEdge 400SC kein RAID: http://www.wikifaq.com/Dell_PowerEdge_400SC_FAQs#Does_the_400SC_support_SATA_RAID.3F. D.h., es ist maximal ein Software-RAID im Linux konfiguriert und in dieser Konstellation wohl ein RAID-1, also Spiegelung. Damit läuft eine Platte immer noch standalone, hat jedoch eben keine Redundanz mehr. Strategisch hat sich jedoch somit das RAID-1-Volume schon mal bezahlt gemacht. Wenn die Installation nur auf der zweiten Platte gewesen wäre, könntest Du die Daten im Prinzip vergessen (mal die relativ teueren Hardware-Wiederherstellungen ausgenommen). Als Konsequenz bedeutet das jetzt: wenn Du wieder die zusätzliche Sicherheit über das Linux-Software-RAID-1 haben willst, solltest Du das RAID mit der von Dir genannten oder einer neuen, mgl. baugleichen Festplatte wieder neu aufbauen. Hier gibt es ein deutsches HowTo: http://dlhp.berlios.de/HOWTO/DE-Software-RAID-HOWTO.html. Wie schon oben angeboten, würde ich auch über einen remote Zugang unterstützen. Allerdings solltet Ihr schnellstens ein Backup der wichtigen Daten machen, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.


----------



## Learcor (12. September 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Wie schon oben angeboten, würde ich auch über einen remote Zugang  unterstützen. Allerdings solltet Ihr schnellstens ein Backup der  wichtigen Daten machen, falls das nicht schon geschehen ist.




Das wäre echt nett. 
Ich muss das davor aber mit meine Vater besprechen, ob er das überhaupt will.
Ein Backup wäre auch noch zu machen, leider hat meine Vater im Moment wenig Zeit.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich das mit ihm geklärt habe und ein Backup vorhanden ist.


----------



## mattinator (12. September 2010)

Learcor schrieb:


> Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich das mit ihm geklärt habe und ein Backup vorhanden ist.



Schick besser gleich 'ne PN, da ich nächste Woche ziemlich volles Programm habe.


----------



## Learcor (4. Oktober 2010)

Der letzte Post ist schon ne Weile her und endlich läuft der Server wieder!!!

Für die Ursache des Problems scheme ich mich in Grund und Boden. So was dummes hab ich echt noch nie angestellt.  Undzwar hatte ich einen Pin am IDE-Anschluss  der 2. Festplatte verbogen. Kaum war der Pin wieder gerade gestellt, hat Linux defekte Dateien bereinigt und alles lief wieder super.




Herzlichen Danke an euch alle und besonders an mattinator für eure tolle Hilfe.


----------



## mattinator (4. Oktober 2010)

Learcor schrieb:


> Der letzte Post ist schon ne Weile her und endlich läuft der Server wieder!!!



Na super, Danke für die Rückmeldung ! Man bangt ja immer ein bisschen mit in solchen Fällen.



Learcor schrieb:


> Für die Ursache des Problems scheme ich mich in Grund und Boden. So was  dummes hab ich echt noch nie angestellt.  Undzwar hatte ich einen Pin am  IDE-Anschluss  der 2. Festplatte verbogen.



Da brauchst Du Dich nicht schämen, passiert auch Profi's mal. Ich arbeite schon einige Jahre in der IT und mir ist es mit einem SCSI-Anschluss auch schon passiert.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Oktober 2010)

Floppy ohne begrenzende Umrandung ist/war auch immer ein guter Kanidat für sowas. Passiert ab und an


----------

